# Michael Pick Seminar new info



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Feb 25, 2004)

As a result of the Pasadena school closing the seminar with Michael Pick has been changed to a new venue. Here is the new info:


Marcus Buonfiglio & Bryan Hawkins
Present
A Seminar with
Michael Robert Pick


Michael Robert Pick will be drawing on his over 40 years of Kenpo training and innovation to teach The eight Stages of Engagement, The tactical area of response, 12 points and Fortified Engagement pertaining to single and multiple attacks, and as a result of the many requests he has received concerning his knowledge of the knife Mr. Pick has agreed to present a separate two hour class covering The UKFs principles of armed conflict and the UKF knife principles and application.

(The PTK (Pick Tactical Knife) and the principles of its design and application resulted in Tactical Knives Magazine stating the PTKs success with forward-deployed operators has made it one of the most demanded knives in the Spec Ops community. )

As many of you know March 19th is a special day. It is the birthday of Kenpo's founder Edmund Kealoha Parker Sr. In celebration of this day. Make it a point to be there and be part of this exciting event. Come join us and celebrate this special date with an awesome training experience.


When: Friday March 19th and Saturday March 20th

Where: Bryan Hawkins Kenpo Karate
12243 Venice Blvd
Los Angeles CA 90066

Knife Class: Friday March 19th 7:00pm  9:00pm

Self Defense Class: Saturday March 20th 1:00pm  3:00pm (30 min break) 3:30-5:30

Cost: $35.00 per class or $65.00 for both

For further info email Marcus Buonfiglio at mbuonfig@ix.netcom.com


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 19, 2004)

Hope ya'll are having fun.  I am wishing I was there.

 -Michael


----------

